
Harold V. McIntosh and his students: Lisp escapes MIT (2012) - selimthegrim
http://www.mcjones.org/dustydecks/archives/2012/07/06/239/
======
sgeisenh
At first I thought this was the name of a court case concerning intellectual
property.

Was a nice read. Thanks for posting!

~~~
selimthegrim
Prof. McIntosh passed away on Nov. 30 (as per the comments) hence my post

~~~
Isamu
Sad to hear - I corresponded with him a bit about cellular automata, a mutual
interest. I think I still have a few of his technical reports.

